# Biggest flathead of the year



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Went to a local paylake with a few friends this past weekend. The night started slow with no bites at all, but just a little after midnight had a run on nightcrawler and turned out to be the first fish, which was a small channel cat around 3-4lbs...but sat around a few more hours with 3 more runs (couldn't get a hook in them) and finally my clicker on my abu 7000b starting going crazy...it ended up being a 16lb 5oz flathead which took a shad that I cut in half. It was pretty exciting...the 2nd flathead of the year. I took the fish and released it into the northridge pond just outside of new moorefield...will have pictures posted hopefully tonight or tomorrow


----------



## avaya (Jan 25, 2006)

If you don't mind giving away your secrets, does the pay lake that you went to happen to be Rei? I live a good distance from there and several friends have been wanting me to come up. If it wasn't what do you know about Rei's? Good job on the flathead!


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

cant wait to see the pics.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

here are the pictures


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

what paylake is that?


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

01mercLS said:


> what paylake is that?


Forrest Lake. It's listed under his pictures


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

> I took the fish and released it into the northridge pond





Please be careful releasing fish like that. It is possible you could have a diseased fish and not even know it. Also it is illegal. 



From the 2007-2008 Ohio fishing regulations:



> It is unlawful to transport and introduce any aquatic species (fish, invertebrate, plant) from one body of water to another.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

He's been told that multiple time and even mentioned it being illegal himself, yet still feels the need to pass that information along.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

well sorry if I offend anyone by my actions....and yes I do know and recall it being illegal to transport fish and release them...but my actions are my own responsibility...even though you, well some of you, are concerned about my behaviors all I can say is I dont really know what the problem is...because the pond which is in question, isnt regulated by the state but by the small township of new moorefield, so the state has no authority over it, hence the reason no fishing license is required to fish it...correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Weatherby said:


> Please be careful releasing fish like that. It is possible you could have a diseased fish and not even know it.


I am quite aware of the possibilities of spreading diseases through the pond from the fish I release...but to help control that...all fish that are ever released are given a thorough external inspection for any parasites or open wounds and then put in a "holding area" (a small plastic pond) and treated for "fin rot" or any other disease that could be spread (by treated I mean store bought solutions for koi ponds or fish ponds are put in the water to correct these things-same principle as treating a fish tank)...not that it will necessarily stop the spread of any disease but it helps.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I am glad to see you took that fish out of theat pay puddle and released it.


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

flathunter said:


> I am glad to see you took that fish out of theat pay puddle and released it.


I agree,they take from the rivers and put the fish in thier lakes,so it is good to see someone returning the favor.


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

Flathead king, as a biologist, a fisherman and an employee of the DNR I find your ignorance sickening. Keep fishing paylakes and transporting fish, one day we'll catch up.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

OH please! FISHNASTY..... "The Catfather". Come on, man with all the things you've said on these forums, I find it hard to imagine that you find anything sickening.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i can understand the "disease" thing, but then again it went from one private place to another private place (well, at least not in DNR juristiction) so i see no problem with it if these places arent fed by or dump into a "public" waterway. these "ponds" are some of the only opportunities for folks to fish, especially in poor urban areas where folks cant afford boats, let alone gas to travel to places that the DNR seem to focus all their money.


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

If You Wanna Be The Dink, You Gotta Beat The Dink! Whooooooooooo! Nature Dink Rules!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Dinkbuster is a limousine riding, jet flying, wife stealing son of a gun! Whooo!!


----------



## rockfish (Apr 27, 2007)

if your worried about transfering fish,maybe you should stop using live bait bought or caught..its from another body of water....lol


----------

